# Nail salon ventilation



## jtom

Are the listed capture systems allowed for nail salon ventilation or do they need to exhaust outside.Seems if they are listed and approved,to take out harmful vapors at the source,no other ventilation would be required to exhaust outside.I have looked at table 403.3 and it says mechanical exhaust.Is this considered mechanical exhaust?


----------



## steveray

I thought there was an outside air requirement for those.....


----------



## north star

*@ ~ @*

It is ***steveray*** !

The is one Link to a previous discussion.

*https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/nail-salon-exhaust.2028/#post-24560*

The mechanical systems at the Nail Tables are mini vacuum type capturing
systems rather than a larger sized whole room \ whole space system.

Yes, ***jtom***, the ones at the Tables are still mechanical systems that should
exhaust to the exterior......Outside Air ( OA ) is still required to replace what
is being captured and exhausted.

*@ ~ @*


----------



## jtom

Yea,I understand the outside air requirement.My question is ,since these are capture systems that exhaust at the hand location down.It doesn't exhaust out,but captures the bad fumes.If these are not acceptable,would another exhaust be required at the same location.Seems like the two are doing the same thing,but one is filtering and one is exhausting.


----------



## cda

https://www.dos.ny.gov/licensing/appearance/NailSalon Technical document. final.pdf


----------



## Thomas Nabors

I saw a similar question on the M3 exam, and i have been wondering the same thing.  I went back to the IBC and a nail or beauty salon is not classified as a hazardous occupancy but if special ventilation is required at every booth, why inst it?  i would say flammable vapor.  What about a water heater located in the nail salon?  Is there any special requirements for that?


----------



## cda

Thomas Nabors said:


> I saw a similar question on the M3 exam, and i have been wondering the same thing.  I went back to the IBC and a nail or beauty salon is not classified as a hazardous occupancy but if special ventilation is required at every booth, why inst it?  i would say flammable vapor.  What about a water heater located in the nail salon?  Is there any special requirements for that?




1. That is why exhaust is needed?

2. Not enough liquid storage or use to push it to a H??


----------



## Thomas Nabors

cda said:


> 1. That is why exhaust is needed?
> 
> 2. Not enough liquid storage or use to push it to a H??


Im confused on your question marks.  #2 i totally agree with, so there wouldn't be any special requirements right?


----------



## steveray

I would agree with CDA, while the fumes are sucky, unless they have giant drums of Acetone in storage, not likely to be "hazardous"...


----------



## Thomas Nabors

Steveray and CDA, Thank you for the feedback.  if i could bother you for one more thing it would be so helpful.  Since your online would you check out the thread i just started im the mechanical code section labeled combustion air.  If you have time please, im kind of in a bind and need some help.  Thank you?  and i know its off topic so sorry to the original recepiant of this thread


----------



## cda

Thomas Nabors said:


> Im confused on your question marks.  #2 i totally agree with, so there wouldn't be any special requirements right?



Sorry I have a question mark liking?????

Yes if not over it is not a H


----------



## rgrace

IMC Section 501.3 - The air removed by every mechanical exhaust system shall be discharged outdoors. This is not isolated to hazardous exhaust.
IMC Table 403.3, Occupancy classification "Nail salon" incorporates footnotes b and h. Footnote b = mechanical exhaust required. Footnote h = source capture system required exhausting at least 50 cfm per station. Source capture system definition = mechanical exhaust designed to capture contaminants and exhaust to the outdoors

A recirculating filtering vacuum system does not do any of this.


----------



## ICE

steveray said:


> I would agree with CDA, while the fumes are sucky, unless they have giant drums of Acetone in storage, not likely to be "hazardous"...


While not hazardous due to volume or occupancy, the fumes are hazardous to the employees that are exposed continuously.


----------



## ADAguy

Yes, and if the salon occupies the ground floor of a condo building with units with balconies above it, as does the one I am working on; use of a filter before exhausting to the exterior is critical as the orders will be offensive to the owners above.


----------



## Bill Smith

jtom said:


> Are the listed capture systems allowed for nail salon ventilation or do they need to exhaust outside.Seems if they are listed and approved,to take out harmful vapors at the source,no other ventilation would be required to exhaust outside.I have looked at table 403.3 and it says mechanical exhaust.Is this considered mechanical exhaust?





jtom said:


> Are the listed capture systems allowed for nail salon ventilation or do they need to exhaust outside.Seems if they are listed and approved,to take out harmful vapors at the source,no other ventilation would be required to exhaust outside.I have looked at table 403.3 and it says mechanical exhaust.Is this considered mechanical exhaust?



Source Capture Systems for nail salons need to exhaust the fumes they capture directly to the outdoors at 50CFM per station. (Regardless of the nail products they use...ie "chemical-free" or not).  MakeUp Air is also required to balance out the outgoing air (very important, required by Code but often overlooked).  This is a good video on salon ventilation in nail salons that I found...


----------



## ADAguy

So, "it stlll depends" on the location of the salon and who is exposed to the exhaust air and the nature of the contaminant odors. 
Maybe OSHA too?


----------



## Bill Smith

jtom said:


> Are the listed capture systems allowed for nail salon ventilation or do they need to exhaust outside.Seems if they are listed and approved,to take out harmful vapors at the source,no other ventilation would be required to exhaust outside.I have looked at table 403.3 and it says mechanical exhaust.Is this considered mechanical exhaust?



Nail Salons are required to have a SOURCE CAPTURE SYSTEM and MAKE-UP AIR as part of the ventilation system.  SOURCE CAPTURE SYSTEM is defined in Chapter 2 of the IMC (2015) 

_SOURCE CAPTURE SYSTEM. A mechanical exhaust system designed and constructed to capture air contaminants at their source and to _*exhaust such contaminants to the outdoor atmosphere 

*


----------



## ADAguy

"Except" where the salon is located on the ground floor of a residential condo where the CC&Rs may require you to source capture and filter before exhausting.


----------



## Bill Smith

ADAguy said:


> "Except" where the salon is located on the ground floor of a residential condo where the CC&Rs may require you to source capture and filter before exhausting.



True.  Condo Assocs or neighborhood groups could require that in addition to what the local inspector and IMC requires. 

Filter maintenance is key in situations like that.  Those filters can get expensive pretty quick and reluctance to change them regularly can have the opposite effect.


----------

